# New Fire Extinguisher Mount Fitted



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fitted my new Gotboost extinguisher mount this morning after some early morning data logging runs....think it looks great and the extinguisher itself does not get in the way of your legs when sitting in the passenger seat.

Lets hope I never need to use it :runaway:


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool, is that attatched to the seat bracket? Does it move forward when you move the seat?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes and yes:thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

looks good, i have a small fire extinguisher cable tied at the same place under the passenger seat!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tidy, is there a UK reseller?

Anders


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I can see loads of pasengers kicking the ring when they're getting in someone elses car


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Tidy, is there a UK reseller?
> 
> Anders


Nope don't think so....cheap part really at $98 plus the shipping and the cost of the extinguisher.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> I can see loads of pasengers kicking the ring when they're getting in someone elses car


Passengers....is this a new GTR thing

Only a couple of people really ever in my car and all very careful...know there life's would not be worth living if they damaged my baby. Given it's big and bright red you would need to be a bit blind to kick it really though.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Carbon wrap it though, reds a bit bright :chuckle:
Good job though!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Carbon wrap it though, reds a bit bright :chuckle:
> Good job though!


Oh now that's a good idea! Might get Robbie to sort that at the BBQ:clap:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Someone sort a group buy


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm guessing that's the excellent Gotboost one?
I fitted mine a couple of weeks ago too and it is a quality piece of kit.










I bought a shiny Amerex extinguisher as Dave knows they fit, but the handles do seem to end up very close to the front bolster of the seat. I've had a few passengers now, so will see if it actually touches. If it does, wrapping the end of the handles in some foam will sort it.



















Looks like you just found a completely different extinguisher that fits the other way round, well done!

Many thanks to Dave at Got Boost performance.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep mine is the gotboost one. I opted not to go with the amerex extinguisher as I thought it might be a touch too big so mine is about an inch smaller than the suggested model. It is a quality product.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Stevie76 said:


> Yep mine is the gotboost one. I opted not to go with the amerex extinguisher as I thought it might be a touch too big so mine is about an inch smaller than the suggested model. It is a quality product.


But how did you know the bolt hole pattern in the bracket would fit the Gotboost mount? Or did you try it on in a shop? Make, model and supplier would be useful for us UK buyers.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Frankly, I can see the relevance in a GT3, but wouldn't you be better off in a GTR with an emergeny ice pack or a small cannister of tranny fluid?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> Frankly, I can see the relevance in a GT3, but wouldn't you be better off in a GTR with an emergeny ice pack or a small cannister of tranny fluid?


Not in one which has just had a Forge transmission cooler fitted...


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

Dave @ Got Boost Performance is a great guy and makes awesome GTR stuff!

He also makes a cool plug & play SD wiring harness kit.

-John


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> But how did you know the bolt hole pattern in the bracket would fit the Gotboost mount? Or did you try it on in a shop? Make, model and supplier would be useful for us UK buyers.


I never knew it would fit...had to take a punt at it...one of the mount holes was perfectly placed and I had to improvise with the other with a bigger bolt and washer which you can see when the extinguisher is removed but not when it's in situ.

Will dig out where I got it....bought it ages ago and can't find the email receipt.


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks very nice, always worries me seeing such new cars with a fire extinguisher though. The though of putting your 50k car out on the side of the road makes me cringe!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Oggers said:


> Looks very nice, always worries me seeing such new cars with a fire extinguisher though. The though of putting your 50k car out on the side of the road makes me cringe!


Better safe than sorry. Also some track days require them (very rarely though).


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Stevie76 said:


> Fitted my new Gotboost extinguisher mount this morning after some early morning data logging runs....think it looks great and the extinguisher itself does not get in the way of your legs when sitting in the passenger seat.
> 
> Lets hope I never need to use it :runaway:


Holy thread revival  Any chance you can tell me what extinguisher you used please Stevie? I've just ordered the mount from Dave @ gotboost and need to sort out a 2kg extinguisher :smokin:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Judley. What did you go for in the end. Got my gotboost mount on the way

I believe we have to run 1.75l+ in the MLRSS


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

As I see it these will do more harm than good, in a frontal hard impact with no passenger that fire extinguisher will fly towards the dash. Potentially the passenger airbag/ side airbags will then deflect it and fire it ramdomly within the car at considerable speed. I certainly wouldn't want to be driving at that point

If you really need one why not fit it in the boot?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Need it fitted for the sprints buddy, otherwise I wouldnt bother


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone sell the GotBoost mount in the UK or do they have to be ordered from the USA?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Does anyone sell the GotBoost mount in the UK or do they have to be ordered from the USA?


Only in the USA as far as I know mate. Pretty good service from GotBoost though :thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Judley. What did you go for in the end. Got my gotboost mount on the way
> 
> I believe we have to run 1.75l+ in the MLRSS


As is the norm with me Pat, I've ended up with two extinguishers :lamer: I tried to persuade Darin to let me use the smaller extinguisher that goes with the GotBoost kit, but no go. I now need to get a bracket fabricated for the larger 1.75L so I can use it at the sprints. I'll probably sell the GotBoost bracket and extinguisher


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I'll probably sell the GotBoost bracket and extinguisher


Ahem.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Ahem.


Haha, unintentional. I need to get my bloody car back on the road before I decide what to do. Shoot me a PM if you're interested in it :smokin:


----------

